# Service job responsibilities



## 210860 (Apr 12, 2021)

The Electrician is responsible for POCO's "landing point" to the dwelling structure. *Basically, it's same as an "eye bolt"..

*Hope this helps mburtis..


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Here, the clevis needs to be bolted through solid wood. That usually means screwing a 2 X 6 inside from stud to stud or possibly going through a stud. The utility wants to see 3’ of conductor exiting the weatherhead. The utility does the crimping.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

It depends, I work with 4 different PoCos, each one has their own rules. Some build their own loops, some make you, some it depends on loop size.


----------



## ohm it hertz (Dec 2, 2020)

The electrician is responsible for everything at and after the point of connection. Electrician mounts the insulator. Linemen want to get in and out and fast as possible, so generally, they leave the bubble and a tag with me. They will not reconnect with permanent connectors without an inspection seal.

Right now my local Poco crews are 3 to 4 weeks out for scheduled service upgrades.


----------



## oldsparky52 (Feb 25, 2020)

ohm it hertz said:


> Right now my local Poco crews are 3 to 4 weeks out for scheduled service upgrades.


How long has this been "normal" and will it ever get better?


----------



## ohm it hertz (Dec 2, 2020)

oldsparky52 said:


> How long has this been "normal" and will it ever get better?


About 6-8 months and doesn't seem likely to let up soon. Used to be able to call for a crew at noon and they'd make you their last stop before parking it for the day.


----------



## kbatku (Oct 18, 2011)

We have an oddball electrical utility here that considers the top of the meter their end point so they put up the mast and attachment point. Crazy I know

We did jobs in rural Montana where the electric company had us land the triplex wires on the pole mounted transformer (!!!) so yeah, there are different ways to do this lol


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

We call in to get a work request number and the utility will come look based upon what we want to do and either approve or may alter what what we want to do based upon overhead clearances or maybe some other detail. Once agreed upon what’s going on, the permit gets the work request number and work can begin. Often here, the utility will run the seu cable up the wall from the meter and connect to the triplex for us. Each utility will have a set of installation rules for different installs, overhead or underground etc.


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

Everything depends on what the local utility company wants. Here the utility company gives us mechanical connectors and we do the taps to their service drop but only on service changes. We cut the seal or lock and pull the meter. When we complete the job and get the electrical inspection we send it in to the utility. Bad but quick system. Many people do not get or want the electrical inspection. After they get the inspection certificate the utility then comes out for their inspection and to seal the meter pan.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

nrp3 said:


> We call in to get a work request number and the utility will come look based upon what we want to do and either approve or may alter what what we want to do based upon overhead clearances or maybe some other detail. Once agreed upon what’s going on, the permit gets the work request number and work can begin. Often here, the utility will run the seu cable up the wall from the meter and connect to the triplex for us. Each utility will have a set of installation rules for different installs, overhead or underground etc.


BRO!!! 
Where ya been? Hows your people? Long time no see!!!


----------



## 210860 (Apr 12, 2021)

Woww. Honestly, never gave much thought, these requirements would far differ so much, across the country. Interesting thread indeed..

kbatku , your posting in #8 about rural Montana, it really surprised me.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I be around. Working seven days a week these days to keep up. Bought an older Porsche during Covid a year ago and been on those forums. Alls we’ll just trying to keep up.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

nrp3 said:


> I be around. Working seven days a week these days to keep up. Bought an older Porsche during Covid a year ago and been on those forums. Alls we’ll just trying to keep up.


You bought a porsche??!!!!!! Big money!
Have you opened it up out on the road yet?


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

MHElectric said:


> You bought a porsche??!!!!!! Big money!
> Have you opened it up out on the road yet?


03 996 not exactly big dollars but I haven’t had a toy in a while. I may get flamed for having an automatic and convertible but some the idea was to share with my daughters. I can’t get my wife to drive it yet. I do most of my own work to avoid the Porsche tax. It’s fun. Then again, one of my customers has the Tesla Plaid and it seems pitifully slow compared to the plaid.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

The usual here is to call in an inspection, the town comes and looks and then the utility comes out and does their thing. We usually tie the old to the new meter and don’t touch the splices at the head. That varies with each install and the utility though.


----------



## oldsparky52 (Feb 25, 2020)

nrp3 said:


> Then again, one of my customers has the Tesla Plaid and it seems pitifully slow compared to the plaid.


LOL, maybe because it is? 

I understand those Tesla's are some kind of quick.


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

mburtis said:


> So this is going to be completely basic to most of you, but I don't do residential work. I know a lot depends on the utility in the area but say you have an overhead service like this, well ignoring the super outdated meter and missing tape on the barrel crimps and frayed cable, etc.
> View attachment 159103
> 
> 
> ...


Look for builder's specs published by your poco online. Mine has a website link on their log in page for the customer billing. My poco also makes it a point to say these drawings are not copyrighted, you are welcome to copy and or use them as needed. they have about a 40 page pdf that covers all of the most common services for homes.

It is always their call on the point of separation. . . . . and almost all of them do it slightly differently, even same company and different distribution area.

I will suggest that the emt and small weather head need a good deal more separation from the service weather head.


----------



## mburtis (Sep 1, 2018)

Almost Retired said:


> I will suggest that the emt and small weather head need a good deal more separation from the service weather head.


Shh don't look at that. I'm pretty sure they used a cheap extension cord in that pipe to run power to the garage.


----------



## SWDweller (Dec 9, 2020)

My utility would never go for the mast head below the roof. They used to long ago. 

As others have said the POCO's rules are law. Mine will not allow emt for a riser. (either direction) Risers have to be rigid conduit.


----------

